# Altamaha train trestle.



## BuckMKII (Jun 9, 2013)

Here is a little something different that I shot really quick yesterday while traveling down the river. The quality could be better since the boat I was riding on was going about 30mph.

Here is the former Georgia & Florida Railroad bridge, built by the American Bridge Company in 1908-09 at a cost of slightly under $140,000.

Alongside the south river bank is the drawbridge section. Of a type known as a Scherzer rolling lift, the 102-foot lift span rolls back from the river in a motion somewhat similar to that of a rocking chair. As it rolls, a huge counterweight moves down while the truss and railbed move up. In the photo below, the counterweight can be seen at the top left. Directly under it are the two "rockers," called segmental girders, on which the span rolls. When the bridge is closed, trains pass beneath the counterweight and between the segmental girders. 




Train Trestle by pmcdonald851, on Flickr




Train Trestle by pmcdonald851, on Flickr


----------



## Foxhunter (Jun 9, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## rip18 (Jun 9, 2013)

Neat shots!  Especially from a moving boat!


----------



## leo (Jun 10, 2013)

That's a neat capture, thanks for sharing it


----------



## Hoss (Jun 10, 2013)

You did a fine job on a fast boat.  Couple of neat shots and thanks for filling us in on the functions.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 10, 2013)

Neat shots and history!  Couldn't do much with that money nowadays!


----------



## cornpile (Jun 10, 2013)

Fantastic shots


----------



## carver (Jun 11, 2013)

Hard to catch those big cats going that fast.Fine capture.


----------

